# Zeniths Series ll 13x7 Set Of Five With New Og Premium Sportway 520's



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Still New Charlie Made Them For Me With The Last Series ll Parts From His Storage 

Last Set Made I Have Olny Used Them For Shows.

I Have 10 Knock Offs 

5 Og Engraved 3 Bars

Five Swept 2 bars 

5 Chevy 5 Lug Adapters 5x4.75 or 4 Chevy 6 Lug Adapters For Bombs Or Trucks

Highly Polished Stainless Steel Spokes And Nipples Wont Rust!

All 5 rims With 520's & 2 Bar Knock Off's 

Or With 3 Bars Or All Of them Shoot Me A Number 

Best Offer Call Gary 916 208 8099



Very Nice No Curbs Marks At All 







[URL="http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/zpsq.jpg/"]



[/URL]


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*nice *_


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful  Shit, I'd ask for more. $$$$$


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy Moly...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Yup I almost went near blind.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

DAMN


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:wow: :uh::wow:


----------



## MR. RAG9 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

what bolt pattern


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

SOLD! $3500


I will be posting the OG Zenith Series ll 4 times Gold 13x7 with the same 3 bar swept knock off's Hopefuly tommarow.

No price this time I will let you guys decide on the price! Best Offer!

Please no pm's untill I get them on here!

Thank You For All The Replys

1966 Big Block Convert


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

chevy has several patterns,. what car do they fit?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Well worth the asking price


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:fool2:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

lone star said:


> chevy has several patterns,. what car do they fit?


nice wheels i bet they're 5x4.75 it's just a hunch :cheesy:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Now those are the real deal man!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Still New Charlie Made Them For Me With The Last Series ll Parts From His Storage
> 
> Last Set Made I Have Olny Used Them For Shows.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
pm sent


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Id slap box with santie claus for these bitches.......wait...... I already got a set:biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

So whats the deadline for offers?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Id slap box with santie claus for these bitches.......wait...... I already got a set:biggrin:


You know the rules mike


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok I am at $3500 best offer for everything except the 6 lug adapters any higher bidders?


Next up is a clean set of 4 Series ll four times gold with 3 bar swept knock offs and remington 3/4" white walls NICE


Please dont ask about them untill post the ad for them thank you!

Just cleaning out the dungeon!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Ok I am at $3500 best offer for everything except the 6 lug adapters any higher bidders?
> 
> 
> Next up is a clean set of 4 Series ll four times gold with 3 bar swept knock offs and remington 3/4" white walls NICE
> ...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

The price of Zeniths has gone up Boyz!!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

These arnt just your normal set of Z's Boyz!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> *These arnt *just your _*normal*_ set of_* Z's *_Boyz!


:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Guess price climbed up 33% since i last saw the ad, good luck on the sell homie


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> These arnt just your normal set of Z's Boyz!


No argument there

:no:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Ok I am at $3500 best offer for everything except the 6 lug adapters any higer bidders?


SHIT! IN TIRES ALONE, YOU'RE LOOKING AT 1-1500 BUCKS SO 2 GS FOR A SET OF 5 ZS WITH ALL THAT EXTRA HW IS STILL A NICE PRICE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Are they crosslaced hubs or straight laced hubs?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Dam I am so old I use to buy these tires for $19 bucks back in 1980 in Stockton Ca $100 out the door mounted and balanced !


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

price check on isle "II"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coker-Premi...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr

brand new coker 520s shipped for $592.95


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

how much for the red nock off


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :thumbsup:
> pm sent


PM me with price


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Chevy & chevy like the ad says above


THOSE ARE NICE!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

SOLD! $3500


I will be posting the OG Zenith Series ll 4 times Gold 13x7 with the same 3 bar swept knock off's Hopefuly tommarow.

No price this time I will let you guys decide on the price! Best Offer!

Please no pm's untill I get them on here!

Thank You For All The Replys

1966 Big Block Convert


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

some is real happy right about now!


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> price check on isle "II"
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coker-Premi...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr
> 
> brand new coker 520s shipped for $592.95


i was talking about the og 520s, not the cheap after market ones that look like balloons:barf:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I wonder how much Charlie would charge to restore a set of these Mofos:





































:dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> You know the rules mike


I sure do :biggrin:





















:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I wonder how much Charlie would charge to restore a set of these Mofos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont want those old things send em my way:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> I sure do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:
:boink:
:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you dont want those old things send em my way:biggrin:


:squint:


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> SOLD! $3500
> 
> 
> I will be posting the OG Zenith Series ll 4 times Gold 13x7 with the same 3 bar swept knock off's Hopefuly tommarow.
> ...


:drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

looking really good able!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I wonder how much Charlie would charge to restore a set of these Mofos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sabe cuanto he not cheap but he is good!!
hey aqui en town un buey tiene unos x~lace 13s and he is missing 3 swepts, one lock and one adaptor for sale!! siete cinquenta quiere...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> sabe cuanto he not cheap but he is good!!
> hey aqui en town un buey tiene unos x~lace 13s and he is missing 3 swepts, one lock and one adaptor for sale!! siete cinquenta quiere...


Not long ago you sold a complete set for $700, Right?!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...bell-crosslace-zenith-built-80s-complete.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> sabe cuanto he not cheap but he is good!!
> hey aqui en town *un buey* tiene unos x~lace 13s and he is missing 3 swepts, one lock and one adaptor for sale!! siete cinquenta quiere...


LMAO :roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Not long ago you sold a complete set for $700, Right?!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...bell-crosslace-zenith-built-80s-complete.html


:yes:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LMAO :roflmao:


:dunno:


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

yea thanks to u bro im glad i bought them im a happy camper:boink:
here is the before pic cost me 3,500 complete restore triple gold and engraving on hub ,dishes and knock offs











EXCANDALOW said:


> looking really good able!!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

black1962impala said:


> yea thanks to u bro im glad i bought them im a happy camper:boink:
> here is the before pic cost me 3,500 complete restore triple gold and engraving on hub ,dishes and knock offs
> View attachment 479140




Post pics of the finish product once they're finished if you can


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :yes:


Im telling you man,

The Northern Californios have all the OG Campbell Goodies. 

Sureños were left with the JD stuff :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im telling you man,
> 
> The Northern Californios have all the OG Campbell Goodies.
> 
> Sureños were left with the JD stuff :angry:


Thats true. The campbell stuff is found in norcal. Along w remingtons ....roadstar stuff too is mostly in norcal.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

black1962impala said:


> View attachment 478819


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Thats true. The campbell stuff is found in norcal. Along w remingtons ....roadstar stuff too is mostly in norcal.


didn`t they say there was only a few sets made of the series 2?
why are so many sets showing up now? unless al the sets made are still around.
the set up looks like you could get them tight enough to feel safe to drive on. the knock off style has been around for many years


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> didn`t they say there was only a few sets made of the series 2?
> why are so many sets showing up now? unless al the sets made are still around.
> the set up looks like you could get them tight enough to feel safe to drive on. the knock off style has been around for many years




I think it is true, not many OG Three prong, Super Sweps were made. 

It is my understanding that there were a lot of Series II, Two Prong KOs made (and only the three prongs are hard to come by)

Im sure other people will either confirm or deny what I just said above. 

But what the hell do I know?! I wasnt old enough to drive untill 1995 :happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

And why are so many sets showing up?

I think is because of what has happened to the zenith name after the JD debacle. 

Even tho JD did make some of the baddest looking "Zenith" wheels out there, most people are finding (the hard way) that the quality, in the last few years, may not have been the best. Some even argue that he didnt even own the Zenith Name. 

So people who love the Zenith name are turning to the OG Cambpbell Zenith Wheels if they want to claim they are riding on real Zeniths. 

Hardly anyone will question the originality, or the value, if the Zeniths were made in Campbell. 

Plus, if you think about it, in reality not many are showing up: only a limited few own them and will not let them go unless you pay high dollar. 

I mean, we do get to see them but they are not for sale: 66EldoRidingOnOGCampbells has a set but recently said that those mofos are going to the grave with him. LOL.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> And why are so many sets showing up?
> 
> I think is because of what has happened to the zenith name after the JD debacle.
> 
> ...


if everyone in interested in the zenith`s made by cambell, how come no big value is placed on the chips with "cambell" on them? guys pay 3 times more for chips that have just the single name "zenith", by having that single name, could also include JD in that hype. but guys state that JD`s wheels were not that good.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> if everyone in interested in the zenith`s made by cambell, how come no big value is placed on the chips with "cambell" on them? guys pay 3 times more for chips that have just the single name "zenith", by having that single name, could also include JD in that hype. but guys state that JD`s wheels were not that good.


Some people dont know better. 

They dont count. 

Somen of them are even paying top dollar for Fake "Look a like" JD Zeniths. 

Those that Know, Know (better)!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

If they dont say Cambell they arnt Zenths to me!
I did let go if a real nice set! 
I know I will never get to replace those knock offs for the price I sold them for but here I will let you young cats have a crack at these but they are high dollar.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/3001475859.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> *If they dont say Campbell they arnt Zenths to me!*
> I did let go if a real nice set!
> I know I will never get to replace those knock offs for the price I sold them for but here I will let you young cats have a crack at these but they are high dollar.
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pts/3001475859.html


Q-Vo!!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

sounds like hes your guy!
i don`t do engraved


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

1966 Big Block Convert
[/QUOTE]
more pics of this nice rag pls


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

*1966 Bigblock SS 427 Drop Here You Go Frecky!*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


>


:wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet 66 gary..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Sweet 66 gary..


X66


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> And why are so many sets showing up?
> 
> So people who love the Zenith name are turning to the OG Cambpbell Zenith Wheels if they want to claim they are riding on real Zeniths.
> 
> ...




:naughty::werd::run:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :naughty::werd::run:


Very nice loco...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Very nice loco...


:thumbsup:
gracias


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :naughty::werd::run:


Cuanto?



:x:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

how much for thr nock off (red) pm me


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok Did Any body Know This Trick These Are Straight Lace 72 Spoke Made With Cross Laced Hubs!

Notice The The Spokes Are Staggerd not in A Staight Row 

This Give Them A Flash While Spinning And More Of A Open Look Behind The Rim When Not Being Right Next To Each Like China's,Daytons And Regular Series ll 

That What I Ment By 

THESE ARE NOT YOUR REGULAR ZENITHS BOYZ

Eariler In The Post!




OK Here Are Some 13x7 OG Series ll With Remington's Set Of Four 
3 Time's Gold 9 Out OF 10 Gold Still Nice Do Not Need To Be Done!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Ok Did Any body Know This Trick These Are Straight Lace 72 Spoke Made With Cross Laced Hubs!
> 
> Notice The The Spokes Are Staggerd not in A Staight Row
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cuanto?
> 
> 
> 
> :x:


:wow::loco::no::biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> OK Here Are Some 13x7 OG Series ll With Remington's Set Of Four
> 3 Time's Gold 9 Out OF 10 Gold Still Nice Do Not Need To Be Done!



nice ones here!!!

heres mine i just picke up built in 92 ... bought... in 94 and never mounted on tires.....wish they were series2 tho pero beggers cant be choosers!!

specially for the price my homie Tony~G hooked it up for!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> :wow::loco::no::biggrin:


:happysad:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> nice ones here!!!
> 
> trade???




:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


Cuanto?

:x:

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Cuanto?
> 
> :x:
> 
> :biggrin:


son para el 57 pero se los puedo poner and trade you for the ocho!!
:x:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> son para el 57 pero se los puedo poner and trade you for the ocho!!
> :x:


lol

Buenas noches bro.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> lol
> 
> Buenas noches bro.


:facepalm:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Ok Did Any body Know This Trick These Are Straight Lace 72 Spoke Made With Cross Laced Hubs!
> 
> Notice The The Spokes Are Staggerd not in A Staight Row
> 
> ...


How much Gary?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Ok Did Any body Know This Trick These Are Straight Lace 72 Spoke Made With Cross Laced Hubs!
> 
> Notice The The Spokes Are Staggerd not in A Staight Row
> 
> ...


How much Gary?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

I think he's going to let us set the price. 


:dunno:

:happysad:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

How much you want for those triple gold? Or are you selling the chrome ones also?


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

My badd didn't see the begaining of the thread but those chrome ones where tight!!! Look dam good!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Offers Chrome onrs are sold to a privite buyer that does not want to be disclosed but It seems from my pm's most of you already know!

Not everybody is able!


Do lets get these Going so I can pay my bills this month $$$???

Lets have some fun with it post your bid ??

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8822/imag0582t.jpg


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Offers Chrome onrs are sold to a privite buyer that does not want to be disclosed but It seems from my pm's most of you already know!
> 
> Not everybody is able!
> 
> ...


I'll start

1G


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

1100


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

luckyboi64 said:


> 1100


:roflmao:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

EXCANDALOW said:


>


That thing is begging for 13's!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Rims Are Like Jewls I Change Them Every Weekend


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Rims Are Like Jewls I Change Them Every Weekend


LOL


----------



## ramiro6687 (Oct 29, 2006)

By far the best!!


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

u sold them


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Chrome ones Sold Yes


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ramiro6687 said:


> By far the best!!


AGREED!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

luckyboi64 said:


> 1100


1200??:|


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Boyz I have to hold off untill I find the adapters I thought I knew were they were but I have not found them. 

But I do have a bid for $3k on a pm so I am sure that knocks most of you out of the race for now! 

I am going to Montana to pick up my House Drop!

I will dig in the *Dungeon* when I get back!





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/5gc5u25f73ec3ka3f2c5efe.jpg/


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

ALWAYS HAS CLEAN RIDES..........PERIOD.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*like the one i sold not long ago!!!*_


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Boyz I have to hold off untill I find the adapters I thought I knew were they were but I have not found them.
> 
> But I do have a bid for $3k on a pm so I am sure that knocks most of you out of the race for now!
> 
> ...


:nicoderm::wow::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Boyz I have to hold off untill I find the adapters I thought I knew were they were but I have not found them.
> 
> But I do *have a bid for $3k *on a pm so I am sure that knocks most of you out of the race for now!
> 
> ...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:
> 
> 
> > Boyz I have to hold off untill I find the adapters I thought I knew were they were but I have not found them.
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

EVERYBODY GETTING INTO THE GLASSHOUSE GAME!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Not letting them go for anything near those bids I have had them since 85 I will wil just keep them!

O the dungeon is were I keep all my accessories!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

MR.59 said:


> EVERYBODY GETTING INTO THE GLASSHOUSE GAME!


:scrutinize:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Glass houses are the new 61 rags....


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

miguel62 said:


> Glass houses are the new 61 rags....


That's a bold statement........


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Any body need A New NOS  Og Premium Sportway 520-14 


$180 or close Offer "G" 916-208-8099


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

series 2s on there way!!!?
:tears:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Any body need A New NOS  Og Premium Sportway 520-14
> 
> 
> $180 or close Offer "G" 916-208-8099


:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> series 2s on there way!!!?
> :tears:


Que pedo?

LMAO

:dunno:

:roflmao:


----------



## black1962impala (Sep 2, 2009)

:loco:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Que pedo?
> 
> LMAO
> 
> ...


mensaje para los que no tienen unos!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

EXCANDALOW said:


> mensaje para los que no tienen unos!!
> :biggrin:



LMAO

:loco:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

ABRAXASS said:


> That's a bold statement........


A FEW GUYS JUMPING IN THE G/HOUSES
MAYBE NOT 61,,,,,,MAYBE 63 WOULD BE CLOSER


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

With all due respect i do not like them one bit. 

:no:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Tell Your Bomb Homies I Got The Goods!

Click On Link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...bomb-accessory-sale-leting-go-good-stuff.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Tell Your Bomb Homies I Got The Goods!
> 
> Click On Link
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...bomb-accessory-sale-leting-go-good-stuff.html
> ...


:wow:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> With all due respect i do not like them one bit.
> 
> :no:


you gotta drive one, then your gonna buy one


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

House drop is home rides better than a fleetwood!

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8906/20120518215028.jpg


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

EXCANDALOW said:


> series 2s on there way!!!?
> 
> TAKING IT TO THE LIMIT
> FROM OUR PERSONAL STASH 14" x7" REVERSE DOUBLE CROSS LACE ENGRAVED ,JUST FINISHED


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Wire Wheel King said:


> EXCANDALOW said:
> 
> 
> > series 2s on there way!!!?
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> With all due respect i do not like them one bit.
> 
> :no:


guess I no longer can answer your ???'s on OG Zenith since your a g-house hater.......











LAFAO...


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> guess I no longer can answer your ???'s on OG Zenith since your a g-house hater.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between dont like, and Hate. 

But yeah,

I don't think any car over 1964 qualifies as a lo lo. 

But once again. 

What do I know?!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't think any car over 1964 qualifies as a lo lo. 

Whoa.............another bold statement


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> guess I no longer can answer your ???'s on OG Zenith since your a g-house hater.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Very BOLD!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> There's a difference between dont like, and Hate.
> 
> But yeah,
> 
> ...


dammm.. and here I thought I had a few lowriders...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:
ILL RIDE ANY LOLO 55-76 (PREFERABLY RAGS)OH AND 42-48 FLEETLINE(HAVE TO BE HT)..ON TRESES OF COURSE!!
JUST MY HUMILDE DOS CENTAVOS


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3028158483.html


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3028158483.html


Dam g..Quick flip!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3028158483.html


:shocked:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/cto/3028158483.html



hanCOCK tires:facepalm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

925rider said:


> hanCOCK tires:facepalm:


lol...


----------



## mrotero (Jan 22, 2011)

Its a lo-lo wit 13s juice and a swet paint job plus interior...i got 90s lo-los just my 2 cents


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

...


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Still New Charlie Made Them For Me With The Last Series ll Parts From His Storage
> 
> Last Set Made I Have Olny Used Them For Shows.
> 
> ...


How much for the red ones call me 8184425267


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> How much for the red ones call me 8184425267


Those are sold.

I got a set of 4 Two Prong OG Super Swepts, NOS for $1,000.

Let me Know.


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Still New Charlie Made Them For Me With The Last Series ll Parts From His Storage
> 
> Last Set Made I Have Olny Used Them For Shows.
> 
> ...


How much for the red ones call me 8184425267


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nvr mind


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Those are sold.
> 
> I got a set of 4 Two Prong OG Super Swepts, NOS for $1,000.
> 
> Let me Know.


any pics...never heard of two wing super swept


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

925rider said:


> any pics...never heard of two wing super swept


me either! I think thats what he calls the series II 2 wing knock offs. I just sold a NOS set of the same knock offs to StrictlyMike


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> me either! I think thats what he calls the series II 2 wing knock offs. I just sold a NOS set of the same knock offs to StrictlyMike


yes series II 2 prong's are also reffered to as SS ko's by some people


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> yes series II 2 prong's are also reffered to as SS ko's



they dont swep, the ears are short and flat...but ok


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

925rider said:


> they dont swep, the ears are short and flat...but ok


LMAO............



Aztlan_Exile said:


> :rimshot:


:facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> LMAO............
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:


LOL,

I meant to do the drum roll after your comment but I took a little long and it was posted after 925rider's post.

:drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> LOL,
> 
> I meant to do the drum roll after your comment but I took a little long and it was posted after 925rider's post.
> 
> :drama:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> yes series II 2 prong's are also reffered to as SS ko's by some people


These knock offs were never called super swept bro.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> These knock offs were never called super swept bro.


 thats not was I was getting at rolo & 925...was saying that some fools call them that:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> thats not was I was getting at rolo & 925...was saying that some fools call them that:thumbsup:


gotcha... ya people have different names for everything.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> yes series II 2 prong's are also reffered to as SS ko's by some people


they arent super swepts and arent called super swepts. they are short, and flat like your buttcheeks


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lone star said:


> they arent super swepts and arent called super swepts. they are short, and flat like your buttcheeks



:rofl::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> they arent super swepts and arent called super swepts. they are short, and flat like your buttcheeks


Why the strong words vs Roadstar?

I'm guessing you're hommies?

:dunno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lone star said:


> they arent super swepts and arent called super swepts. they are short, and flat like your buttcheeks


rosharon ******


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Why the strong words vs Roadstar?
> 
> He's jus gay like that:drama:
> 
> ...


LMFAO0.......uffin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## gonzo4life (Dec 23, 2011)

Do u still got the 3 bar knockoffs if so call me at 9162614857 steve


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Take it from me the series ll 3 bars were called 3bar swepts.

The big ugly 3 bar bang on's That all new comers want Are called Super Swepts!


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> P.S. I will have 2 sets of all chrome Cross Laceed Series ll's on set with 3 bar Swepts $2800 And one set with 2bars $2500
> 
> And about 10 sets of 4 2bar Locking KO's $750 )in about 2 weeks
> 
> ...


Dont tell me you'll have other wheels done and for sale before you finish mines Gary?!

Will you?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

You have to wait in line for Jamie!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------

